# Another Newbie :>



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

hi and welcome!
You have 2 very gorgeous horses


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!  your horses are really pretty!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome! sounds like you will have a lot to contribute to the forum, lots of experience 

have fun chatting and your horses are beautiful!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya and welcome to the forum 
have fun


----------

